# tv philips falla la imagen



## DRUMSs (Feb 24, 2010)

hola soy nuevo y es mi primer tema 

quisiera que me ayudaran para poder reparar mi tv que tiene este fallo.... la verdad no tengo experiencia con la tv y kisiera repararla yo solo...... dejo unas imagenes para que vean el fallo. de antemano gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 24, 2010)

es un capacitor en la salida vertical por eso se plega la imagen ,pero si no tienes experiencia no se como vas a repararla,primero uvica el ic de salida vertical y luego cambia todos los electroliticos ,primero da mas datos de el modelo de tu tele asi ubicamos el esquema y te podemos guiar mejor,el titulo seria de tu pos falla en salida vertical


----------



## DRUMSs (Feb 25, 2010)

gracias se nociones basicas de la electronica pero no sabia a ke se debe ese problema gracias por responder y ayudarme...... el modelo de mi tv es  philips 20PT 3331/85R 
y mañana checare los capacitores  y te cuento que paso

otra ves gracias portu ayuda


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 25, 2010)

Antes de tocar nada proba desde el control vertical.. "vertical height" buscalo por atras algunas veces tienes acceso sin quitar la tapa...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 25, 2010)

ese tv no tiene ic de salida,trabaja con dos transistores.
en el esquema tenes las tenciones,para controlar


----------



## DRUMSs (Feb 26, 2010)

hola no he podido ver lo de los capacitores pero entonces los cheko o ke tengo que hacerr  gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 26, 2010)

salen baratos yo que vos los canvio a todos ,sino agarra un capacimetro y a medir  ,son pocos los que estan en esa etapa ,los electroliticos los otros dejalos para lo ultimo pero estoy seguro que ,lo vas a poder sacar adelante,es facil esa falla


----------



## DRUMSs (Mar 24, 2010)

hola me podrias decir donde encontraste el diagrama de la tv porque yo no lo encuentro por ningun lado te agradeceria que  me lo pasaras y disculpa por no contestar nada pero  es que no tenia internet  gracias por su ayuda


----------



## redo (Mar 26, 2010)

DRUMSs dijo:


> hola me podrias decir donde encontraste el diagrama de la tv porque yo no lo encuentro por ningun lado te agradeceria que  me lo pasaras y disculpa por no contestar nada pero  es que no tenia internet  gracias por su ayuda



es un L03.1 aqui está,pincha en ''get manual''

http://elektrotanya.com/philips_14pt3131,4131-78r_chassis_l03.1l-aa_sm.pdf/download.html


----------



## bernypop (Mar 27, 2010)

hola, esta falla es algo comun en los chasises L03 de philips yo recomiendo que el capacitor 2460 que puede ser de 56nF, 68nF y 82nF (dependiendo de las pulgadas del televisor) sea reemplazado por uno de 100nF a 250V y que tenga tolerancia J y con ello el problema se va  solucionar


----------

